

Incenting The User To Put Up A Profile Picture - ericwan
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/03/incenting-the-u.html

======
bayareaguy
I get incensed when I see _incenting_ used this way.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Given that the more established alternative is _incentivize_ , which is at
least 50% more awful, I welcome this newly abbreviated word.

~~~
vixen99
You mean it could be as much as 60% more awful?

------
staunch
Republicans use social networks too. The challenge would be to come up with
some universally disliked person to use. I nominate Mr. Bean and Peewee
Herman.

~~~
Shooter
I like Mr. Bean...and Herman was okay in the Cheech and Chong movie, at least.
I think they should use Emperor Palpatine...oh, wait, they're using Cheney?
Nevermind.

------
mixmax
We used to use a picture of a monkey.

Worked great as well.

~~~
Olgaar
But I would like the monkey!

~~~
Electro
Perhaps there was many creationists on his website, they hate the monkeys.

------
mwooller
Inciting the user to check for words that do not exist.

------
samueladam
I have a better rule.

People with pictures can see other profiles pictures otherwise they get a
message explaining the rule.

------
omakase
i understand the problem, but shouldn't the incentive be a service users
_want_ to use and share with their friends?

------
pibefision
This is not a great idea. There are many people out there googling your name,
and they will think that you choose that avatar.

~~~
robg
Thus the incentive to change it. I like it!

------
henning
Or if your typical user is a MySpace retard, your site will become known as
that weird place where everyone has a boner for Dick Cheney.

